# This is how I know I've truly made it as a vaper.



## Alex (5/10/14)

source

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (5/10/14)

Alex said:


> source


That happens on my mobile when using predictive text too lol. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (5/10/14)

Oke then its official.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (15/9/15)

I saw this pic and first thing I thought was.. shiiiiit that's a huge coil there building


----------

